
Help Keep Domain Prices in Check - harel
https://www.namecheap.com/blog/keep-domain-prices-in-check/
======
drenvuk
This is highly important. Domain registries do not have competition. They can
raise the price as much as they want. There is _nothing_ stopping them. Please
comment here:

[https://www.icann.org/public-comments/org-
renewal-2019-03-18...](https://www.icann.org/public-comments/org-
renewal-2019-03-18-en)

[https://www.icann.org/public-comments/info-
renewal-2019-03-1...](https://www.icann.org/public-comments/info-
renewal-2019-03-18-en)

[https://www.icann.org/public-comments/biz-
renewal-2019-04-03...](https://www.icann.org/public-comments/biz-
renewal-2019-04-03-en)

------
oshanz
My *.org domain renewal price was 21$ from godaddy. Then I moved it to
fastcomet which cost 13$ per year.

